# Procrastination and Enneagram Type



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

> 1. What's your type, tritype and variant stacking? If it's tentative, feel free to state that.


 6w5-3w2-8w9 ,SP/SX.



> 2. When you procrastinate, why do you do it? Think about this deeply.


I procrastinate when I dislike the task I'm doing ,specially when its boring and uncreative .



> 3. In what ways do you think procrastination ties in with your core type.


 I think being one of the intense types ,it creates a lack of desire to do something that doesn't provokes such feelings in me ,but the loyalty factor of 6 compels me to complete the task on its right time because otherwise it would tick like a clock in mind which would result in anxiety and insomnia for me .



> 4. How do you overcome it?


 I just do it mechanically when I know that it is to be done before the deadline or add some creativity in process to make it enjoyable and accomplish it in its best possible way .


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

> 1. What's your type, tritype and variant stacking? If it's tentative, feel free to state that.


INTJ
Type 5
5w4 > 2w3 > 8w9
sp/sx



> 2. When you procrastinate, why do you do it?


Typically I can figure out, easily, approximately how much time I need to do something, and so I do it at the latest possible time relative to the deadline, taking other necessities and factors into account, rather than well in advance. When I am being correctly productive, I "procrastinate" because I simply have other things I want to do with my time that are more personal interests to me and I do not appreciate being dutybound if it isn't by my direct choice. When I am stressed, on the other hand, I procrastinate simply because I don't want to deal with what's there and perhaps something else is going on that's exacerbating the attitude, so then I spend, sometimes overspend, my other time engrossed in stuff that doesn't matter, simply acts as an escape.



> 3. In what ways do you think procrastination ties in with your core type. Feel free to comment on tritype etc.


Normal "procrastination": sp/sx type 5, conserving energy and going for personal interests first, with the remnants of both type 7 planning and type 8 drive.
Stressful procrastination: disintegration toward type 7 with a false positivity.

Don't think the way this occurs really has to do with the rest of the trifix.



> 4. How do you overcome it?


If it's stressful procrastination, I usually get through it anyway because I am good at last-minute work. Sometimes I try to convince myself that the work will be interesting or easy, and that idea can work - I will open up the window on my computer or sit down to it, start to lazily do it, and realize I can actually get into it because it was actually interesting, easy, fun, whatever. Otherwise, if I am stressfully procrastinating but I realize I've gone past the reasonable amount of time (whatever else, I know my limits) then my internal voice will go 'Oh shi--...' and I will work on it in overdrive in an exaggerated production mode, the result of which is typically fine, if not as great as I might have produced with the proper amount of time.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

*1. What's your type, tritype and variant stacking? If it's tentative, feel free to state that. *

6w7 4w5 9w1 sp/sx 
(Mostly sure at this point though I still look at other possibilities from time to time)

*2. When you procrastinate, why do you do it? Think about this deeply. The paragraph above might give you some insights into your patterns. *

I've thought about this a lot. Fear of failure is definitely one of the reasons, or just anxiety related to the task at hand. Whenever I have to do something that involves talking to people, I tend to put it off since it makes me nervous. 

When it comes to my work for example (I'm a freelance translator), I tend to procrastinate because it doesn't stimulate me, it doesn't entertain me, it doesn't keep me excited, you know? I also have a hard time focusing, my mind is always thinking of other things. I've put off work to look up enneagram related topics because that's what was going through my mind at the time. xD I'm not disciplined at all.

A lot of times, I'll also feel like it's not the right time to do things (I hate working at night, for example) so I put it off claiming I work better under other conditions. In part, it's true, but I know it's mostly an excuse. I just don't want to deal with it. 

*3. In what ways do you think procrastination ties in with your core type. Feel free to comment on tritype etc. *
I think my 7 wing has a lot to do with me losing focus and wanting to do fun or more interesting things instead. I relate to Palmer's description of fear of failure and predicting poor outcomes of getting a task done or a decision made. Yes, especially decisions. I delay making them as much as possible sometimes, since I'm afraid I can get stuck somehow. 

Not really sure how my fixes affect this. My lethargy can be quite 9-like though.

*4. How do you overcome it?*
In theory I know how. Almost everyone here has said it: just do it. But it's like when you walk into the sea. The water's cold as hell and there's no way you're diving in. That's all you have to do, once you dive in, it's not as bad. But it's so cold and every little step you take makes you gasp and shiver and if you can't take an extra centimeter, how are you going to take everything? So you put it off, stay in the same spot, walk an inch every once in a while, tell yourself you're going to do it that way, but you're not. You tell yourself you're going to dive, but you stand still. Should I? Should I not? 

You know the solution, but it takes forever for you to do it. 

I have a really hard time diving. :sad:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

leafstone said:


> *4. How do you overcome it?*
> In theory I know how. Almost everyone here has said it: just do it. But it's like when you walk into the sea. The water's cold as hell and there's no way you're diving in. That's all you have to do, once you dive in, it's not as bad. But it's so cold and every little step you take makes you gasp and shiver and if you can't take an extra centimeter, how are you going to take everything? So you put it off, stay in the same spot, walk an inch every once in a while, tell yourself you're going to do it that way, but you're not. You tell yourself you're going to dive, but you stand still. Should I? Should I not?
> 
> You know the solution, but it takes forever for you to do it.
> ...


That's a good way of putting it. It always feels so hard in the beginning.


----------

